# Streaming Options (Split from Fire TV Cube thread)



## FullLiving (Jun 14, 2018)

Sandpiper said:


> I stream. (NEVER had cable or satellite.) I have a Fire TV and Apple TV. ...


I do the same Sandpiper. I have samsung smart tv but like Fire TV stick that has better browsers. Samsung browser is useless. Even youtube works better with Fire TV Stick. I am new and looking for interesting info.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

FullLiving said:


> I do the same Sandpiper. I have samsung smart tv but like Fire TV stick that has better browsers. Samsung browser is useless. Even youtube works better with Fire TV Stick. I am new and looking for interesting info.


What kind of info are you looking for? I am not techie. I do have a lot of "spaghetti" in back of my TV which is an older 40" Sony Bravia. As I said I've had TiVo since May '04. TiVo box is a Premiere XL that I've had since May '12. Still works fine. KNOCK ON WOOD. TiVo can stream. In the past it was never good at it. Haven't tried TiVo streaming for years. I got Apple TV first because HBONOW was available on it before Fire TV. After it was on Fire TV, I got it too. And then the DVD player.

People talk about recording TV. My question is -- on what? If not TiVo, what DVR? I'm not aware of any other, but there must be?


----------



## AmyD (Jun 13, 2018)

Sandpiper said:


> What kind of info are you looking for? I am not techie. I do have a lot of "spaghetti" in back of my TV which is an older 40" Sony Bravia. As I said I've had TiVo since May '04. TiVo box is a Premiere XL that I've had since May '12. Still works fine. KNOCK ON WOOD. TiVo can stream. In the past it was never good at it. Haven't tried TiVo streaming for years. I got Apple TV first because HBONOW was available on it before Fire TV. After it was on Fire TV, I got it too. And then the DVD player.
> 
> People talk about recording TV. My question is -- on what? If not TiVo, what DVR? I'm not aware of any other, but there must be?


I have smart TV, indoor antenna and internet. The only monthly subscription is internet. I get over 30 channels that includes most of the major networks. I do streaming and some good free application or accessory for better streaming may help. I would appreciate any recommendation.

Is there any free applications that I can add without subscription? I don't watch much TV and subscription will be waste for me. You are quite a bit into TV accessories, Sandpiper. Please help me with above questions, if you or someone else can. Thanks.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

One free streaming app / channel I know of is Sony's Crackle. I registered on it, but have never watched anything they offer.

Maybe PBS is free? Although I think I heard something about PBS streaming app named Passport? If so, I think there would be a monthly charge for that.

I'm in a five-story condo. Building is older than cable TV. Building has been wired for cable on the outside for years. We have always had (still do) a good rooftop antenna. I get the three networks, their digital sub channels, and a good number of local stations. A lot on OTA TV here ('burbs west of Chicago).

I think I'm correct in saying your internet connection is what determines how well you stream. I am not techie so . . . ? I am only one here so there is no one else on my connection. I have AT&T U-verse for ISP. 18MBps. Works for me. Good streaming. Knock on wood.


----------



## SallyPerkin (Jun 14, 2018)

You're correct Sandpiper. The internet connection is very important. I think I have the same AT&T u-verse connection and pay $52 per month. Fiber optics costs about the same, even little less, and is much faster.  It's not offered here yet. I have to find out. Thanks for sharing all that info.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

SallyPerkin said:


> You're correct Sandpiper. The internet connection is very important. I think I have the same AT&T u-verse connection and pay $52 per month. Fiber optics costs about the same, even little less, and is much faster. It's not offered here yet. I have to find out. Thanks for sharing all that info.


I thought AT&T's U-verse was their fiber optics, but now I'm not so sure? Happened to find this older article from 2015. I don't really understand it, but . . . ? Link


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, 

I've split the streaming conversation here into its own thread, sorry for any confusion.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## HlthyAnita (Jun 14, 2018)

Good idea. I wish someone lists all the streaming applications and devices for smart TV.
NOTE: Can someone explain why I have to verify for each post, Are you human?


----------



## mpeg2 (Jul 30, 2010)

One thing to remember about streaming "applications" - they are adaptive to the quality of your internet connection. Ultimately, they'll all converge on using something called MPEG DASH (Dynamic Adaptive Streaming over HTTP). The application has a continued "conversation" with the server reporting on the connection speed - the server sends segments matching this connection. So, if your connection is considerably slower than someone else's, you may see a lower quality video. If the conditions change as you're watching, then the system adapts to these changes. The days of seeing "buffering" messages are mostly behind us. I would think that 15Mbps would produce reasonably good viewing these days.

Rich


----------



## SallyElliot (Jun 14, 2018)

mpeg2 said:


> One thing to remember about streaming "applications" - they are adaptive to the quality of your internet connection. Ultimately, they'll all converge on using something called MPEG DASH (Dynamic Adaptive Streaming over HTTP). The application has a continued "conversation" with the server reporting on the connection speed - the server sends segments matching this connection. So, if your connection is considerably slower than someone else's, you may see a lower quality video. If the conditions change as you're watching, then the system adapts to these changes. The days of seeing "buffering" messages are mostly behind us. I would think that 15Mbps would produce reasonably good viewing these days. Rich


You're right Rich that internet connection is important but streaming application do make a difference. My fire tv stick quality is better than Samsung smart tv youtube streaming. Even browser seem to affect the quality. I noticed that firefox browser seem to work better than Samsung smart TV browser. Thanks for sharing useful info.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My internet connection is 18 Mbps.  Good streaming.


----------



## mpeg2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I do agree about the applications varying the quality of the streaming. Before my current TV, I relied on add-on boxes for streaming apps rather than the built-in ones - in my experience, the TV companies do wonders at creating high quality displays, but their software prowess leaves much to be desired. I also like the idea of being able to change out a $100 addon box every few years to take advantage of new technology (like the Fire TV or Roku). I think this applies to streaming capabilities as well.

Now, with an OLED TV, HDR is an important feature to me & getting it to work over HDMI & with an AVR in the middle from an external box is a bit of a nightmare - so I'm using the built-in app in the TV.

Rich


----------



## LiveWell-Amy (Jun 13, 2018)

Does anyone use fire tv stick and firefox for streaming TV programs such as fox news, CNN or other network? It streams fine but can't enlarge the picture view like full screen on you-tube....


----------



## Wilsondrake (Oct 26, 2018)

FullLiving said:


> I do the same Sandpiper. I have samsung smart tv but like Fire TV stick that has better browsers. Samsung browser is useless. Even youtube works better with Fire TV Stick. I am new and looking for interesting info.


why don't you go for something like Kodi ? It works quite well on samsung smart tv. And the best part is you can install Kodi on your Fire stick and use it with your samsung smart tv.

*Install Kodi on FireStick Using Downloader App*

[list type=decimal]
[*]Click on the search option of your FireStick.
Type 'Downloader' in the search bar and select the Downloader app from the search result.
A Cloud icon will appear below the app.
Now your device will download and install the application.
The application will run after downloading, Click Ok to close the welcome dialogue box.
Click on Settings
Enable JavaScript > Go to Home.
Type URL of Kodi i.e. 'http://kodi.tv' on the home screen and press "Go" > The website will open.
Go to the download page and download the Android version of Kodi. Click on "ARMV7A (32BIT)'.
After downloading Kodi, click Install.
Now click Open to run Kodi and enjoy streaming.
[*]
[/list]

There are other methods too, please report if it does not works.


----------



## JohnAndrewKarr (Feb 9, 2019)

New to Fire Stick. Anything more on how Kodi or another live streaming app works with Fire Stick? I tried to access the AMC app last night for The Walking Dead season opener and it just gave me the circle-churn each time.


----------



## JohnAndrewKarr (Feb 9, 2019)

I tried Kodi but determined it wasn't for me. Now I'm trying out Pluto TV


----------



## denisecol (Apr 11, 2019)

JohnAndrewKarr said:


> I tried Kodi but determined it wasn't for me. Now I'm trying out Pluto TV


I personally really liked Pluto TV - can only recommend it.


----------

